# I found a bird and Im hoping someone can help locate the owner



## joshuaevans (Aug 5, 2007)

UPDATE: The bird died. Thank you all for all your assistance. We are both very sad. See my bottom post for details on what happened.

I found a bird and Im hoping someone can help me locate the owner. 

It is a all white bird that looks like a pigeon to me but Im in no way sure of that. It has two bands on its legs.

There is an Orange Plastic Band on the left leg that reads:

Mike Shokouhi
2004 
1383 
In larger numbers 122

There is also a blue plastic band with no markings on the right leg.

The bird can not really fly. It was able to get over our deck railing but landed sort of sideways. I was able to catch it very easily as it just tried to run from me on foot but did not try to fly. It never attempted to fight or bite after I caught it. 

 It has a slight faded red spot that almost looks like blood on the right wing. See the picture number 2. I dont know anything about birds so I dont know if this is blood or normal markings. Im in Montgomery County Maryland does anyone know a good place I could call that would be wiilling to come by and check it out?

I also would not mind knowing what type of bird this is. It may help in hunting down the owner. I have submitted this info to the links provided in other posts here. Hopefully I will hear back from one of them.

Any assistance you can give in locating the owner would be appreciated. At this time it is safe in my home and I will care for it until the owner is located. 

I can be reached at [email protected].

I have a picture of the bird at: 
http://www.therustybrain.com/white_bird2_comp.JPG

http://www.therustybrain.com/white_bird2_comp2.JPG

Thank you Joshua Evans


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Call these folks up and see if they know about it:

Shokouhi, K Mr Mrs
10409 Montrose Ave
Bethesda, MD 20814
301-530-2933

He looks ill or hurt to me and needs food (wild bird seed), water (cup--1/2" deep or more) and possibly a vet visit and medications.

Pidgey


----------



## joshuaevans (Aug 5, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> He looks ill or hurt to me and needs food (wild bird seed), water (cup--1/2" deep or more) and possibly a vet visit and medications.


Thank you I tried that number already the new owners of the number have a different name and another M. Shokouhi I was able to find had no pet birds. 

What makes you think it is ill or hurt? I can use all the help I can get this is the first bird I have ever cared for. 

One more question and it may be a dumb question but I really just dont know about birds. 
Does this bird pose any health risk to us? 
We dont have kids or any other pets its just two healthy adults in the house.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

joshuaevans said:


> I found a bird and Im hoping someone can help me locate the owner.
> 
> It is a all white bird that looks like a pigeon to me but Im in no way sure of that. It has two bands on its legs.
> 
> ...



Joshua, I'm going to pick up your case in the 911 Pigeon Alert database. Watch your email, as a message will come in shortly.
Thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Generally not (on the health risk).

Well, any time that a bird can't escape a human, it's obvious something's wrong. But when someone familiar with the birds sees that picture, one can just tell that the bird's not feeling well. He looks thin and the stance says he's feeling bad.

The poop is going to be a better indication of what's wrong and so will the appetite. Do you have any food?

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

joshuaevans said:


> *What makes you think it is ill or hurt?*
> 
> One more question and it may be a dumb question but I really just dont know about birds.
> Does this bird pose any health risk to us?
> We dont have kids or any other pets its just two healthy adults in the house.


He is somewhat fluffed, & in my opinion, his eyes don't seem to be as alert as they should be, which are indications that he may be feeling a bit under the weather, for whatever reason. Also the fact he is unable to fly properly & you were able to catch him without incident indicates something is amiss.

Please click on the link below, if you haven't already done so, & follow the steps. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

If you will, please check the inside of it's mouth. It should be nice & pink & free of any obstructions. 

If there are any droppings, could you describe them to us?

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## joshuaevans (Aug 5, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Please click on the link below, if you haven't already done so, & follow the steps.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822
> 
> If you will, please check the inside of it's mouth. It should be nice & pink & free of any obstructions.
> ...


I will try to follow the steps from the link. 
He is drinking and I will get some bird seed from the pet store on my way home today. I gave him wheat thins but it appears he is ignoring them.

The room he is in right now is warm and he has staked our a dark corner near the water bowl. He is moving about and seems to be doing better than when I found him this morning. 

I will try to look in his mouth and describe what I can. Also I will try to give an idea about the droppings. The corner of the deck where I originally found him there was thin white bird droppings. No substance to it at all. But I have no way of knowing if it was from this bird. I will post more later when I have found some I can be sure came from this bird. 

Again thank you all for all the help. If we cant find the owner its OK. My wife is already taking a liking the bird and with a bit of advice from all of you I bet we can become great adoptive owners.  

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

As this is a white bird, you might also want to check the white bird releases in your area. 
http://www.white-dove-releases.com/index.html

This is a link to one organization on these white birds. There are two businesses in MD affliated with the White Dove Release Society (the above link). I'd give them a call, explain the situation, and ask for help in finding the owner/breeder if that's what you want. Although I did not see that name on the list, you might be able to get some help from them.

Do not worry about this bird giving you something. If you follow good hygiene practices (wash hands carefully, do not eat from the same dishes as the bird (without washing them first), etc) as you would with any pet, you should be just fine. Occasionally, someone with a severely compromised immune system or allergies might have problems, but that is rare. No avian flu.


----------



## joshuaevans (Aug 5, 2007)

A quick update. 
The bird is much faster and more active now. He has been drinking and eating. 
I had a very hard time catching him in the room when I got home. He seems to have found a box with some cloth in it that he likes and has been staying there for now. I moved the water and food closer to the box. 

For those who asked his droppings are a white circle about 1/2 inch with no substance with a black line that looks solid in the center. I can post pictures if anyone thinks its needed. Let me know. Also there about 12 of them on the floor over the last 8 1/2 hours. Thankfully the floor is concrete. 

Im going to find an appropriate cage for it to stay in until we can figure out what to do with him. We will take him to the local vet tomorrow just to be sure hes ok. 

My wife really wants to keep him now so unless we track down the owner I will be searching the site for info. 

Once again thank you all for all the fast assistance. This really is a lovely bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

joshuaevans said:


> A quick update.
> The bird is much faster and more active now. He has been drinking and eating.
> I had a very hard time catching him in the room when I got home. He seems to have found a box with some cloth in it that he likes and has been staying there for now. I moved the water and food closer to the box.
> 
> ...



Joshua, are you getting my messages from 911 Pigeon Alert? They will be from Renee [email protected]


----------



## joshuaevans (Aug 5, 2007)

*Im so sad. I can hardly type*

The bird died about an hour ago. 
We went to check on him before going to bed and he had what looked like yellow vomit all around his beak and face. 
Im too upset about it to even look any closer but he is cold and stiff. 
I really hope it was nothing I did that caused this. 

The worst part is we had named him Cream cheese only about 3 hours agoo and had decided we were going to keep him. He was going to have a happy home. Now this. 

I want to thank everyone who tried so hard to help me with this bird. 
We will bury him tomorrow out back.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, Joshua, I'm so sorry. I'm sure you did nothing wrong at all. You and your wife gave him a safe haven. I'm grateful that he found you and that you took him in. He was comfortable, safe, and with people that wanted him. 
Feather hugs.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I have had some experience close to yours but they all are sad and hard to over come. 

Im glad it was able to live a happy time with you. It would have been much more suddle if you hadnt found him.

I am very sorry.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so very sorry Joshua.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I'm really sad about this. I had a grin on my face when I read that your family had learned to like him so much you wanted to keep him because that's what usually happens when people see how wonderful pigeons are.

There is no way of knowing how long he had been on his own or what, if anything, he had been able to find to eat. Their reserves are depleted and sometimes they catch things they wouldn't under ordinary circumstances. They are also very good at camouflaging their illness and use the last of their strength to make you think they are ok.

Thank you for caring for him and I hope you will check out our adoption section and perhaps get one that can share your home. They are truly great little guys.

We have a forum "Hall of Love" that members use when one of our pigeons dies. Perhaps you would like to memorialize Cream Cheese there.


----------



## joshuaevans (Aug 5, 2007)

*Cream Cheese you delivered your message well. Thank you.*

Thank you all for your wonderful and fast support. 
Its been a few days and I have had time to collect my thoughts from the surprising grief I have felt over the loss of a bird I barely knew. 
With your assistance I hope we have made Cream Cheese’s last few hours better ones. I have taken a moment to write a eulogy for Cream Cheese in the Hall of Love. (It is awaiting approval at the moment.)I hope everyone takes a short moment to read my thoughts on this rather remarkable moment in our lives. We are now sure that we would like to find a pigeon to bring into our lives one day and are beginning to look at what we need to do to be good owners. 
Again Thank You all for caring so much. 

Thank you Cream Cheese for coming into our lives and delivering your message.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Joshua, it's amazing how quickly these little ones can carve a place into our hearts. Cream Cheese would be quite pleased to know he had a purpose in coming to your home. What a great legacy.


----------

